# Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger agrees to back Toabcoo Tax



## NorcalMark-cl (Aug 20, 2007)

Lottery lease plan dropped

Governor agrees to back a tobacco tax increase as a way of financing new universal health coverage. By Aurelio Rojas - [email protected]

Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger has scrapped his proposal to lease the state lottery to help finance a universal health care plan and agreed instead to Speaker Fabian Núñez's proposal to raise taxes on tobacco products, officials disclosed Friday.

Schwarzenegger also has agreed to establish a higher sliding scale fee on employers than he previously had to help finance the $14 billion plan.

The new proposal calls for requiring businesses, depending on their size, to spend 1 percent to 6.5 percent of their payroll on health care or pay into a state fund.

The governor had proposed that employers pay zero to 4 percent while Núñez, D-Los Angeles, and Senate President Pro Tem Don Perata, D-Oakland, had countered with 7.5 percent.

Aides to the governor and speaker confirmed the new developments as the Assembly prepares to vote Monday on the proposed health care legislation, but said the size of the proposed tobacco tax is being negotiated.

Aides to Núñez said the speaker wants to add $2 to the current 87-cents-a-pack tax on cigarettes, while the governor is proposing $1.50.

Aaron McLear, a Schwarzenegger spokesman, would not comment on the specifics of the negotiations, but confirmed that leasing the lottery is no longer part of the governor's plan.

"We have agreed to tobacco being part of the financing agreement that will go before voters," McLear said. "We're still negotiating the size and the terms."

Another stumbling block may be Perata's opposition to the tobacco tax, which he predicts will prompt the tobacco industry to mount an extensive campaign to defeat a ballot measure to provide funding for health care.

"The tobacco tax is flawed only because big tobacco has a huge amount of money to go through at this thing," Perata said Thursday after leaving a meeting in the Governor's Office.

A $2.60-a-pack increase, sponsored by California's hospital industry and health care advocates, was opposed by Schwarzenegger and rejected by voters last year.

On Friday, a spokeswoman for the Senate leader was waiting to see the language of the legislation the Assembly is scheduled to vote on Monday.

"We understand they are still making changes to the plan and (have) not settled on the amount of the tobacco tax," said Alicia Trost, a Perata spokeswoman.

With the window closing on his year-old campaign for universal health care, the governor visited a Southern California hospital Friday to tout the billions in federal dollars he said his plan would attract.

Some lawmakers, including Perata, believe the Legislature should weigh the service cuts that will have to be made because of the state's projected $14 billion deficit before it tackles health care.

But the governor told reporters during a visit to Long Beach Memorial Medical Center that "health care reform is essential" to fixing the state's fiscal imbalance because his plan would increase matching funds from Medicaid.

California ranks last in the nation in reimbursement rates from the federal program for the poor and disabled, called Medi-Cal in the state.

"Our plan will fix the problem because we will raise Medi-Cal rates," said Schwarzenegger, whose plan calls for leveraging more state spending on health care to increase federal matching funds and provide $4 billion more annually for Medi-Cal.

The governor said Long Beach Memorial lost $28 million last year alone because of uncompensated Medi-Cal services.

"The good news is that they're still treating the patients, because many of the hospitals have stopped treating the patients," he said.

In a move that reflects growing frustration over insufficient state reimbursement for health care, Sutter Roseville Medical Center this month severed its contract with Medi-Cal.

The decision means Medi-Cal patients no longer are being admitted to the 270-bed hospital for elective surgeries.

Sutter Roseville was the 15th hospital in the state to discontinue its Medi-Cal contract since 2002; two of those hospitals have since renegotiated their contracts with the state.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Here is the problem with the Republican Governor, He is a Democrat! The “State Fund” is also known as Worker Comp. That system is financially breaking business, POORLY mismanaged, full of corruption, and abused by those that it was made to protect. 

I have the same bitch as the SCHIP, FIX IT BEFORE THROWING MORE TAX DOLLARS AT IT!!!!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

The Governator has numerous liberal Democrats in the state legislation...The cigarette companies have already paid billions,what not the fast food industry??


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

for being a health and fitness buff, he should tax fast food. A Jack in the box ultimate cheese burger has something like 1010 calories, 71 g of fat, 28g of saturated fat, and 1580g of sodium.

I did not account for fries or a soda, either. 

TAX THAT, Bitch


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> for being a health and fitness buff, he should tax fast food. A Jack in the box ultimate cheese burger has something like 1010 calories, 71 g of fat, 28g of saturated fat, and 1580g of sodium.
> 
> I did not account for fries or a soda, either.
> 
> TAX THAT, Bitch


Amen Bro

Get rid of the liberals around the Governor and see what happens


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

freakin sellout, you know how many pictures i've seen with him and a cigar. screw the governator.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

That is a HUGE tax increase. California is just asking for trouble if they pass that. People will really have an incentive to smuggle/steal cigarettes.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

The cigar tax is 43-47% here in Cali. That is why I buy boxes on line, most of the time


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Good job, Arnold.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> The cigar tax is 43-47% here in Cali. That is why I buy boxes on line, most of the time


seriously mike-g,
that is going to kill some b&m's in the process if those taxes go through. everybody is giung to have to go the online route.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> seriously mike-g,
> that is going to kill some b&m's in the process if those taxes go through. everybody is giung to have to go the online route.


I spend plenty of $$ at the local B&M's They have monthly get togethers and get us liquored up enought to buy by the box. Like I said most boxes.

FYI: Cali tax on Cigars is 45.7% and .83 cents on a pack of cigarettes.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> for being a health and fitness buff, he should tax fast food. A Jack in the box ultimate cheese burger has something like 1010 calories, 71 g of fat, 28g of saturated fat, and 1580g of sodium.
> 
> I did not account for fries or a soda, either.
> 
> TAX THAT, Bitch


YA WHAT HE SAID---DOUBLE BuMP!:wazzapp:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> freakin sellout, you know how many pictures i've seen with him and a cigar. screw the governator.


He's not a Gov.--He's a Fuc*in sell out---Cut His ASS OFF!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey guys, we can't manage the billions of dollars we collect already... so ummmm you're going to have to give us more!!! But instead of making everyone pay for their own shit, well um, ya we are just gonna make a small minority pay for everyone!!!!!! YAY !!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Yippie Yi O---- Cow Paddy!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

He's dead to the cigar world now. I knew it would happen someday.


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

What a hypocrite. If I'm not mistaken he was the one buying CC's in Canada.


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

What does he care if the price goes up.. Its not going to hurt his wallet any..


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

His wife must be the one sitting at the desk.

If you read the whole article, it is about cigarettes. You know cigars will follow. I don't smoke cigarettes (Fng sick) but I am tired of being taxed to DEATH


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I still can't believe he's governor. I recently caught a late night showing of the first Conan on television. Watch that and then realize that the meathead lead star, who could hardly speak english, is now the governor of california.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

What a backstabber... California is prime example of why warren buffet told the government to shove it when they asked for more of his money.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Puffer said:


> What does he care if the price goes up.. Its not going to hurt his wallet any..


And thats why you see all the politicans lining up for this crap, they either don't smoke or the tax won't hurt them. You have to be rich to be in state or federal government. and thats why the system will allways be fuc*ed


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

What a disappointment!


----------



## cigardocdoc (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, if they have to tax smokes I can at least appreciate it being tied to health care. It makes more sense than linking it to say - road repairs. Of course really only those using the product should benefit. What happens when, god forbid, there are no smokers left? Health care goes bankrupt? We need LONG TERM solutions. Social security anyone?

Oh right, next is junk food. Granted I'm kind of in favor of that. Processed artificial crap is not only bad for you, but inferior to real food. I'd make the same argument for cigarettes vs cigars.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> for being a health and fitness buff, he should tax fast food. A Jack in the box ultimate cheese burger has something like 1010 calories, 71 g of fat, 28g of saturated fat, and 1580g of sodium.
> 
> I did not account for fries or a soda, either.
> 
> TAX THAT, Bitch


:frown:what a great idea


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

That bill is nothing but a huge pile of steamy shit!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

He is a socialist revolutionary disguised in a republican robe.


----------

